
Optimization with NumPy and Rust - makaimc
https://alexdelorenzo.dev/programming/2018/12/06/numpy
======
gus_massa
I don't understand how a program in Python can be easily translated to a
program in Rust that cares a lot about the lifetime and ownership of the
references.

